# The TC 50 Most Recommended Woodwind/Brass Concerti



## Aksel

Let's get cracking!

This list is the littlest sister project of all the other lists here on TC (operas, symphonies, piano concerti, etc.) and will list what the participating members count as the 50 'best' concerti for woodwind and brass.

Project definition (copypasted and slightly adapted from this post by member Air):

- the TalkClassical members with a wide variety of interests and experiences can reach a consensus on the top works from a variety of musical forms
- this process should lead to some interesting debate and discussion regarding these various specialized areas of music
- these lists may be used as reference points for both newcomers and long-time classical listeners to the world of classical music and to specific areas of classical music as defined by these lists

Those of us who run this project understand and respect the fact that not all of us enjoy lists and polls, but we ask that you refrain from criticisms here in respect for those of us who do. This project has been successfully tested and tried in both of the threads mentioned above, and it is our hope that the Woodwind/Brass Concerti thread can be just as successful as the Opera and Symphony ones and continue to foster the same sort of friendly environment created there. We hope that the the result will turn out to be the most satisfactory compromise for all the participating members of this forum and the best possible reference for both old and new listeners who desire to learn more about woodwind/brass concerti!

Here, a concerto is defined here as a work for one or more woodwind or brass instruments and orchestra, not works for woodwind/brass and piano. Further, a concerto is defined here as any work written for orchestra with a woodwind/brass soloist, not only works labeled 'concerto'. Concerti for several instruments are allowed, but the instruments must be only woodwind or brass instruments, no keyboard or string instruments. In other words, Michael Haydn's Concertino for Trombone and French Horn is totally allowed (encouraged even), whereas Vivaldi's Concerto for Oboe and Violin is not. Kapisch?

I think we'll use a few days just to discuss the matter and to see how much interest there is for this project. Also, it will give me time to finish school and be able to focus more on this project.

Any questions?


----------



## Trout

I'll participate. Thanks for starting this project.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Nice one, Aksel! This will be an interesting one. And thanks for defining it clearly what is allowed and what is not for the purpose of this. I agree with your proposal. 

OK folks, get your winds ready! (Not the electronic farts, I meant ... hehehe)


----------



## Nix

I will participate in the first round, and look forward to taking some recommendations.


----------



## Weston

I may try to break some wind here, at least in the early stages.


----------



## dmg

I am totally down.


----------



## Meaghan

I will participate!


----------



## Air

Pumped! 

I feel like I only know about 20 works that qualify, so I better start using this preparation period well.


----------



## Olias

I've played a bunch. Count me in.


----------



## tdc

I may participate depending on how much listening time I'll be able to set aside. Either way I'll enjoy reading the posts, and gaining many suggestions.


----------



## Ravellian

All I know is that the Tamberg Trumpet Concerto is badass, having played it with a good trumpet friend of mine last month. Oh, and that I've yet to hear anyone play the Michael Haydn Trumpet Concerto in C correctly.


----------



## Delicious Manager

I'll bite!


----------



## Aksel

I am very pleased to see that so many people are participating! I don't think we'll start the voting for another day or so.

I have my final exam on Tuesday and then I'm rushing away to play Shostakovitch and Lutoslawski with the Norwegian Youth Orchestra for a week or so, and so I hope you'll understand that I won't be too active here for the next week and a half. If it gets too hectic, I will appoint someone else to round up the lists and initiate rounds.


----------



## Trout

I would be willing to help calculate points and begin and end rounds if or when you are too busy. And, good luck with your final exam.


----------



## Aksel

Trout said:


> I would be willing to help calculate points and begin and end rounds if or when you are too busy. And, good luck with your final exam.


Great! Thanks!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Like I said in the other thread, my final exam is Monday 27th so I will be happy to help out after that.

Btw, you play with the Norwegian Youth Orchestra? That is awesome. Which pieces are you playing?


----------



## Aksel

emiellucifuge said:


> Btw, you play with the Norwegian Youth Orchestra? That is awesome. Which pieces are you playing?


I am, yes. We're playing Shostakovitch's 5th symphony and first violin concerto and Lutoslawski's Chain no. 3. Totally exited.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Good thread. I don't play any woodwind/brass instrument but I'll participate as long as I can be helpful.


----------



## TresPicos

Yay! I'll play! 

After the piano concertos and the string concertos, there was talk about an "other concerto" thread, but I'm glad you created this one, because wind/brass concerti definitely deserve their own thread.


----------



## jaimsilva

Instruments allowed (any1 correct me if I miss any):

piccolo (or recorder)
flute
clarinet
chalumeau
basset-horn
saxophone
oboe
english horn (cor anglais)
bassoon
horn
trumpet
trombone
tuba

I can't wait to start playing!


----------



## jurianbai

and will interesting if there are worth mentioned Ocarina, Harmonica, shakuhachi, Dizi, Xiao included.


----------



## Air

jurianbai said:


> and will interesting if there are worth mentioned Ocarina, Harmonica, shakuhachi, Dizi, Xiao included.


I feel that they definitely should. What concertante works of these instruments do you recommend? I especially love the Dizi, one of my friends used to play some of the hardest woodwind music I've ever heard on it. It has a really antique Chinese folk quality that I find appealing.


----------



## Ravellian

The Harmonica... concerto? I'd love to see that!


----------



## dmg

Complete list of woodwinds:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_woodwind_instruments

Brass instruments:

French horn
alto horn
mellophone
trumpet
piccolo trumpet
sackbut
trombone
tuba
bazooka
sousaphone
cornet
saxhorn
baritone horn
euphonium
flügelhorn
bugle
vuvuzela
alphorn
didgeridoo

...and the various varieties of each...

This one will be a bit of a challenge for me, but that's what makes it fun. :tiphat:


----------



## dmg

Harmonica concerti:


----------



## jurianbai

Air said:


> I feel that they definitely should. What concertante works of these instruments do you recommend? I especially love the Dizi, one of my friends used to play some of the hardest woodwind music I've ever heard on it. It has a really antique Chinese folk quality that I find appealing.


unfortunately I less knowledge about Dizi piece that in the same level as Butterfly Concerto (for violin), for able to included to our list. But there are many appealing piece can be found on youtube, usually play in such exotic and blitz way.


----------



## Art Rock

In addition to Villa Lobos and Spivakovsky, Malcolm Arnold also composed a concerto for mouth organ.

In addition to these, my CD collection contains concertos for piccolo, flute, clarinet, oboe, bassoon, saxophone, cor anglais, trumpet, trombone, horn, tuba, alphorn, and shakuhachi. Possibly also dizi and pan flutes. I would love a reference to a didgeridoo and a bagpipes concerto (I only have works that feature them, by Sculthorpe and Maxwell Davies).

In the past I ran an unusual concertos series in my blog, coming to 40 different concertante instruments.


----------



## Aksel

All righty, people. 
The first round starts tomorrow around noon CET or so. It will last for 48 hours, so get your concerti in order!


----------



## Air

I just came across this gorgeous Dizi concerto on youtube by the Chinese Classical composer Kuan Nai Chung. I'm definitely considering nominating it, I love it!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Count me in!





You know what Pahud is the master of? Showing me what wrong notes I'm doing in practices. :lol:


----------



## Air

Are the reconstructed Bach concertos for oboe d'amore considered legal? If so, I can see them giving Mozart and Haydn up top some mildly tough competition.

And how about Boulez's ...explosante-fixe...?


----------



## Aksel

Air said:


> Are the reconstructed Bach concertos for oboe d'amore considered legal? If so, I can see them giving Mozart and Haydn up top some mildly tough competition.
> 
> And how about Boulez's ...explosante-fixe...?


I would say that at least the Bach concerti would be allowed. ...explosante fixe..., I'm not that sure about.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Aksel said:


> Further, a concerto is defined here as any work written for orchestra with a woodwind/brass soloist, not only works labeled 'concerto'.


Using this good definition, I will also include the ever popular and his only solo flute concerto (to have survived in original form), Bach's suite no.2 in B minor, BWV1067 scored for flute, strings and continuo.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Using this good definition, I will also include the ever popular and his only solo flute concerto (to have survived in original form), Bach's suite no.2 in B minor, BWV1067 scored for flute, strings and continuo.


Yes, Aksel, please clarify. This is called a 'suite' but according to your note "not only works labeled concerto" such a work could be also a nominated one, and one thing more : do we have to go so far with a pre-order, I mean all flute concerti at first, then oboe ones, and so the the other instruments ... or never mind the ordinary list of winds ?


----------



## Weston

One thing's for sure. Beethoven won't sweep the nominations this time. 

I'm having trouble finding any pieces that aren't specifically labeled "concerto" as I am scanning my lists. How does one do that? I guess the piece has to be enough in your mind to remember it to begin with.

I've already come across a piece that is for flute and string orchestra. By my reckoning that's still an orchestra, but I'll have to listen closely to determine if I think it is a concerto. Just having a main instrument play the themes doesn't necessarily make a concerto. The classical era sinfonia concertante where there are soloists but they are not as prominent as in a concerto is really a gray area.  It probably doesn't matter, as I would tend to enjoy the undisputed concerto form over those gray areas anyway.


----------



## Aksel

I would say that the Bach suite would qualify.

And the pre-order would take absolutely ages, so I don't think we'll be doing that.


----------



## Aksel

Attention shoppers:

*Round one of the most recommended woodwind/brass concerti starts NOW.*
Nominate five pieces, and the most nominated will make up the top five. (more elaborate instructions will follow, but I'm in a hurry)

This round will end on Tuesday at noon CET.


----------



## Aramis

Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
Mozart: Flute Concerto #2 
Mozart: Concerto for flute, harp and orchestra
Weber: 1st clarinet concerto
Weber: 2nd clarinet concerto


----------



## jaimsilva

Strauss: Duet-Concertino for clarinet, bassoon, harp & strings, p. 147
Mozart: Bassoon Concerto in B flat, K 191
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 horns & orchestra in F major, Op. 86
Ibert: Flute Concerto
Debussy: Rapsodie for alto saxophone

(just listen to that:


----------



## Aksel

I can see that this list will be most interesting.


Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
Haydn, Joseph: Trumpet Concerto
David: Trombone Concertino
Vaughan-Williams: Tuba Concerto
Mozart: Horn Concerto no. 4


----------



## Weston

1. de Frumerie, Gunnar - Concerto for trombone and orchestra, Op. 81 
2. Debussy, Claude - Rapsodie arabe for Alto saxophone and Orchestra 
3. Liebermann, Lowell - Concerto for Flute and Orchestra 
4. Handel, George Frederick - Concerto for oboe No. 1 in Bb, HWV 301 
5. Ewazen, Eric - Classical Concerto for tenor saxophone & orchestra

I know the link to the Handel piece is a trumpet rendition but that's the only You Tube link I could find. I especially love the 4th movement of this.

I am very surprised that the de Frumerie made the top of my list, but this piece is smoooth. Really any of the five could have been in my top slot. I'm also surprised at the number of saxophone pieces in my list. I usually hate that "kazoo with delusions of grandeur" sound of the sax in jazz and pop, but these pieces just hit the right spot.


----------



## Weston

Aksel said:


> Haydn: Trumpet Concerto


I've got a Michael Haydn Trumpet Concerto further down my list. It might be good to specify.



jaimsilva said:


> (just listen to that:


What is that!? I like it. Here I was joking about kazoos in my earlier post, but I think this piece really does have them. Are you going to nominate it?


----------



## Aksel

Weston said:


> I've got a Michael Haydn Trumpet Concerto further down my list. It might be good to specify.
> 
> What is that!? I like it. Here I was joking about kazoos in my earlier post, but I think this piece really does have them. Are you going to nominate it?


I totally forgot there were two Haydn brothers (which is strange, because I have more pieces to nominate by the other one) and especially that both wrote trumpet concerti. I meant Joseph's. I'll go clarify now.

And that tuba concerto was awesome! I think there were trumpet mouthpieces, not kazoos, but I'm not sure.


----------



## mmsbls

Aramis included Mozart's Concerto for Flute and Harp. That would certainly be high on my list, but I thought it would not count since it contains Harp (a non-brass or wind) instrument as a major solo instrument.

Should we count this piece?


----------



## mmsbls

1. Mozart Clarinet
2. Mozart Horn #3
3. Weber Clarinet #1
4. Mozart Horn #4
5. Franz Haydn Trumpet


----------



## Aksel

mmsbls said:


> Aramis included Mozart's Concerto for Flute and Harp. That would certainly be high on my list, but I thought it would not count since it contains Harp (a non-brass or wind) instrument as a major solo instrument.
> 
> Should we count this piece?


No, I don't think so. The harp is a string instrument, and therefore Mozart's double concerto for flute and harp cannot be counted.

@Aramis: Would you mind swapping it out for something else?


----------



## Meaghan

Mozart Clarinet Concerto
Copland Clarinet Concerto
Corigliano Clarinet Concerto
Weber Clarinet Concerto #1
Weber Clarinet Concrto #2

I'm not biased at all.


----------



## jaimsilva

Weston said:


> I've got a Michael Haydn Trumpet Concerto further down my list. It might be good to specify.
> 
> What is that!? I like it. Here I was joking about kazoos in my earlier post, but I think this piece really does have them. Are you going to nominate it?


You mean this: 




It is a concerto for tuba and brass orchestra by the portuguese composer Jorge Salgueiro http://www.jorgesalgueiro.com/en/bio played by the virtuoso tuba player Sérgio Carolino http://new.music.yahoo.com/sergio-carolino/. He is really a virtuoso!


----------



## Olias

Mozart Clarinet Concerto
Haydn Trumpet Concerto
Mozart Horn Concerto 3
Strauss Horn Concerto 1
Copland Clarinet Concerto


----------



## Nix

Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
Vaughan Williams: Oboe Concerto
(Britten: Serenade for Tenor and Horn- if it counts) 
CPE Bach: Flute Concerto in d minor 
JS Bach: Brandenburg Concerto #4
Mozart: Oboe Concerto (if Britten doesn't count)


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Vivaldi : Concerto for Flute and Strings in F Op.10 No.1 (La tempesta di mare)
Vivaldi : Concerto for Flute and Strings in D Op.10 No.3 (Il gardellino)
Vivaldi : Concerto for Flute and Strings in G Op.10 No.4 
Vivaldi : Concerto for Flute and Strings in G Op.10 No.6 

Marcello (Alessandro) : Concerto for Oboe and Strings in D minor, such a beautiful concerto not nominated yet ?


----------



## Art Rock

Mozart - Clarinet concerto
Finzi - Clarinet concerto
Nielsen - Clarinet concerto
Rautavaara - Flute concerto 
Spivakovsky - Harmonica concerto


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ok, I'll start at the way top

1. Mozart Flute Concerto No. 2
2. Mozart Flute Concerto No. 1
3. Mozart Clarinet Concerto
4. Vivaldi Concerto for Flute in D "Il Gardellino"
5. Ibert Flute Concerto

I despise the Nielsen Flute Concerto. Ibert's is so much better, that should be nominated first.

As for that Mozart Flute/Harp Concerto debate, I think the Flute has a bigger role and it should be counted. I wouldn't like to do it in a "Miscellaneous" TC list, but if I'm outnumbered, very well.


----------



## Trout

Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
Haydn, Joseph: Trumpet Concerto
Weber: Clarinet Concerto No. 1
Sandstrom: Motorbike Odyssey
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto


----------



## Air

Went through over two dozen new woodwind/brass concerti the last few nights, and have everything queued up now, ready to go!

1. W.A. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto (He's simply racking up all the points right now, what a beast)
2. Joseph Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
3. J.S. Bach: Concerto for Oboe d'Amore in D Major (BWV 1053r)
4. Richard Strauss: Oboe Concerto
5. J.S. Bach: Concerto for Oboe d'Amore in A Major (BWV 1055r)
(Weber's first clarinet would be my 6th choice, I wish it luck) 

As for Vivaldi, none of his flute concerti have really stood out to me yet, but that's just my problem. I much prefer Bach (both father and son) - by the way, Nix, the C.P.E. flute concerto in d minor is a really good choice!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Not in any particular order:-

Bach, suite for flute and strings in B minor, BWV1067
Bach, oboe d'amore concerto in A major (original concerto), reconstructed from the harpsichord concerto in A major, BMW1055
Mozart, (basset) clarinet concerto in A major, K622
Mozart, bassoon concerto in B flat major, K197
Mozart, horn concerto no.4 in E-flat major, K495


----------



## TresPicos

I'm really surprised that no one has nominated Reinecke's flute concerto yet! 

1. Reinecke - Flute concerto (1 2 3)
2. Söderlundh - Oboe concertino
3. Copland - Clarinet concerto
4. Penderecki - Flute concerto
5. de Frumerie - Trombone concerto


----------



## dmg

1. Mozart - Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra, K. 622
2. Mozart - Concerto for Flute and Orchestra No. 2, K. 314
3. Vivaldi - Concerto for Flute and String Orchestra No. 3 "Il gardellino"
4. Weinberg - Concerto for Trumpet and Orchestra
5. Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante for Oboe, Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon and Orchestra, K. 297b


----------



## Aksel

Nix said:


> Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
> Vaughan Williams: Oboe Concerto
> (Britten: Serenade for Tenor and Horn- if it counts)
> CPE Bach: Flute Concerto in d minor
> JS Bach: Brandenburg Concerto #4
> Mozart: Oboe Concerto (if Britten doesn't count)


I'm afraid Britten's Serenade for Tenor doesn't count, so Mozart's oboe concerto it is.
The 4th Brandenburg concerto doesn't count either. There is a violin in the concertino, and so I'm afraid I can't allow it.


----------



## jurianbai

Mozart Flute Concerto K314
Mozart Clarinet Concerto K622 in A
Spohr Clarinet Concerto no.3 in Fm
Spohr Clarinet Concerto no.4 in Em
Hummel Basson Concerto in F

that's all I really know for a moment


----------



## Webernite

1. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto 
2. Bach: Concerto for Oboe d'Amore in D Major (BWV 1053R)
3. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
4. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
5. Bach: Concerto for Oboe d'Amore in A Major (BWV 1055R)


----------



## Ravellian

Mozart is boring guys, stop nominating him!!!!!! 

1. Tamberg - Trumpet Concerto
2. Weber - Bassoon Concerto
3. Strauss - Oboe Concerto
4. Maxwell Davies - Trumpet Concerto
5. Nielsen - Flute Concerto

Edit: Subbed Bach for Maxwell Davies


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Ravellian said:


> 4. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 2 (if this counts...)


Brandenburg #2 would probably not count as it is a concerto grosso involving several soloists all playing together that involves a solo trumpet and a solo violin. Aksel will clear this up.

His orchestral suite #2 does count because it really is just a large concerto called suite with clear flute solo only.


----------



## Aksel

No. None of the Brandenburg concerti (however wonderful) qualify. They are not exlusively wind concerti, and so they don't count.


----------



## mmsbls

Wow, I worried that this list would not attract many people, but there are 19 people nominating and the first day is not even over! I have over 40 works in my list so far, but already there are several nominated works not on my list. I have lots more listening to do.


----------



## Meaghan

mmsbls said:


> Wow, I worried that this list would not attract many people, but there are 19 people nominating and the first day is not even over! I have over 40 works in my list so far, but already there are several nominated works not on my list. I have lots more listening to do.


Listen to the Corigliano Clarinet Concerto!  It's the only work I nominated that nobody else has nominated, and it's _really good_! Especially the very beautiful and melancholy second movement.


----------



## Guest

Here are five dark horses. I confess I don't know how this game works yet.

Copland Clarinet Concerto
Reinecke Flute Concerto Op. 283
Piazzolla Tango Suite for Sax and Orchestra 
Gliere Horn Concerto
Rota Trombone Concerto

Games like this cost me money - I'm forced to buy new stuff.


----------



## Nix

Aksel said:


> No. None of the Brandenburg concerti (however wonderful) qualify. They are not exlusively wind concerti, and so they don't count.


What about number 4, which actually has an alternate name as a concerto for 2 recorders?


----------



## Aksel

Nix said:


> What about number 4, which actually has an alternate name as a concerto for 2 recorders?


There is a solo violin as well, so no, it doesn't count.


----------



## Aksel

BPS said:


> Here are five dark horses. I confess I don't know how this game works yet.


You nominate five pieces and at the end of every round I count them all up and the five who have been voted for the most make up the top five.


----------



## GoneBaroque

1. Bach: Concerto for Oboe d'Amore in D Major (BWV 1053R)
2. Nielsen - Flute Concerto
3. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
4. Maxwell Davies - Trumpet Concerto
5. Strauss - Oboe Concerto

Rob


----------



## tdc

1. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto k 622
2. Bach: Concerto for Oboe d'Amore in D Major (BWV 1053R)
3. Bach: Concerto for Oboe d'Amore in A Major (BWV 1055R)
4. Vivaldi: Woodwind Concerto in G Major RV 545
5. Vivaldi: Oboe Concerto in D minor RV 454

I listened to the Strauss Oboe Concerto, but it hasn't quite clicked with me yet...


----------



## Aksel

Round one ends NOW.

I'm off now, and so the list of our top five woodwind/brass concerti will follow soon.

Round two begins NOW. Get your horses ready.


----------



## Aksel

Placeholder for list.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Hope I'm not too late - I missed the starting gun!

1 - Mozart - Clarinet Concerto
2 - Nielsen - Clarinet Concerto
3 - Ibert - Flute Concerto
4 - Weinberg (Vainberg) - Trumpet Concerto
5 - Nielsen - Flute Concerto


----------



## Aksel

Delicious Manager said:


> Hope I'm not too late - I missed the starting gun!
> 
> 1 - Mozart - Clarinet Concerto
> 2 - Nielsen - Clarinet Concerto
> 3 - Ibert - Flute Concerto
> 4 - Weinberg (Vainberg) - Trumpet Concerto
> 5 - Nielsen - Flute Concerto


That's all right. I haven't started counting yet, so I'll include yours.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Aksel said:


> That's all right. I haven't started counting yet, so I'll include yours.


Thanks, Aksel. You must have started things off over the weekend, when I'm not at my computer very much. I'll try to be more attentive in future.


----------



## Trout

In case Aksel doesn't get to it, I've counted the votes.


----------



## Aksel

Trout said:


> In case Aksel doesn't get to it, I've counted the votes.


Could you please post them? I've been far busier than I thought I would be.


----------



## Trout

Well, here are the results- you can decide what to do with them next:
(the points are calculated by 1st = 1 point, 2nd = 2 points, 3rd = 3 points, etc; so the fewer the points, the higher the piece was ranked)

*Mozart - Clarinet Concerto* (15 votes, 20 points)
*Haydn - Trumpet Concerto* (7 votes, 19 points)
*Mozart - Flute Concerto No. 2* (4 votes, 7 points)
*Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1053r* (4 votes, 8 points)
*Copland - Clarinet Concerto* (4 votes, 11 points)
*Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 1* (4 votes, 12 points)
*Strauss, Richard - Oboe Concerto* (4 votes, 16 points)
*Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1055r* (4 votes, 16 points)
*Nielsen - Clarinet Concerto* (3 votes, 6 points)
*Ibert - Flute Concerto* (3 votes, 12 points)
*Mozart - Horn Concerto No. 4* (3 votes, 12 points)
*Nielsen - Flute Concerto* (3 votes, 12 points)


----------



## Weston

We need probably need instructions , but I'll spend the time trying to review these. I'm way out in left field this time compared to some of the other lists I've contributed to.


----------



## Aksel

I think we'll go by number of votes rather than assigning a sum of points. I think a point system would be difficult as we progress into the rather more obscure parts of the repertoire.

So that means that we have a five-way tie for third, fourth and fifth place. 

Please nominate three of the following five concerti:
Mozart - Flute Concerto No. 2
Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1053r
Copland - Clarinet Concerto 
Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 1
Strauss, Richard - Oboe Concerto
Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1055r

Voting ends tomorrow at noon-ish CET.


----------



## Aramis

Me nominates Mozart - Flute Concerto No. 2 and nothing else.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Pass on these ...


----------



## Art Rock

Copland - Clarinet Concerto 
Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 1
Strauss, Richard - Oboe Concerto


----------



## dmg

Mozart - Flute Concerto No. 2
Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1055r
Copland - Clarinet Concerto


----------



## mmsbls

Weber Clarinet No. 1
Strauss Oboe
Bach Concerto for Oboe d'amore, BWV 1053r


----------



## Kieran

Mozart Flute Concerto #2
Bach Oboe Amore BWV 1055r
Strauss Oboe Concerto


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Mozart - Flute Concerto No. 2
Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 1

Only


----------



## tdc

Bach 1053r
Bach 1055r
Mozart flute concerto 2


----------



## Trout

Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 1
Mozart - Flute Concerto No. 2
Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1053r


----------



## Air

Strauss, Richard - Oboe Concerto
Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1053r
Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1055r


----------



## trazom

Mozart flute concerto #2
Bach 1055r
Bach 1053r


----------



## TresPicos

Copland - Clarinet Concerto

Only


----------



## Meaghan

Copland
Weber


----------



## jaimsilva

My nominations (following the rules!):

Strauss, Richard - Oboe Concerto
Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 1
Mozart - Flute Concerto No. 2


----------



## Guest

Copland - Clarinet Concerto


----------



## jurianbai

Mozart flute


----------



## Delicious Manager

Copland - Clarinet Concerto
Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1053r
Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 1


----------



## Weston

Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1053r
Strauss, Richard - Oboe Concerto
Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1055r

Hmph!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Aksel said:


> I think we'll go by number of votes rather than assigning a sum of points. I think a point system would be difficult as we progress into the rather more obscure parts of the repertoire.
> 
> So that means that we have a five-way tie for third, fourth and fifth place.
> 
> Please nominate three of the following five concerti:
> Mozart - Flute Concerto No. 2
> Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1053r
> Copland - Clarinet Concerto
> Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 1
> Strauss, Richard - Oboe Concerto
> Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1055r
> 
> Voting ends tomorrow at noon-ish CET.


I nominate:-
Mozart - Flute Concerto No. 2
Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1053r
Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1055r


----------



## Olias

Copland - Clarinet Concerto


----------



## Trout

Aksel has asked me to take over the list until next Tuesday. So, the tie-breaker round is over. The votes were really close, so I decided to make them the top 8 rather than the top 5. Here are the results:

*1. Mozart - Clarinet Concerto
2. Haydn, Joseph - Trumpet Concerto
3. Mozart - Oboe Concerto (Flute Concerto No. 2)
4. Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1053r
5. Copland - Clarinet Concerto
6. Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 1
7. Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1055r
8. Strauss, Richard - Oboe Concerto*

Nominate ten pieces and the top seven will be listed (making 15). Voting ends in about 48 hours.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Finzi - Clarinet concerto
2. Nielsen - Clarinet concerto
3. Rautavaara - Flute concerto 
4. Spivakovsky - Harmonica concerto
5. Vasks - Cor Anglais concerto
6. Crusell - Clarinet concerto 3
7. Nielsen - Flute concerto
8. Reinecke - Flute concerto
9. Gliere - Horn concerto
10. Weber - Clarinet concerto 2


----------



## dmg

1. Vivaldi - Concerto for Flute and String Orchestra No. 3 "Il gardellino"
2. Weinberg - Concerto for Trumpet and Orchestra
3. Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante for Oboe, Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon and Orchestra, K. 297b
4. Mozart - Concerto for Bassoon and Orchestra, K. 191
5. Copland - Quiet City
6. Mozart - Concerto for Horn and Orchestra No. 4, K. 495
7. Telemann - Concerto for Trumpet and Orchestra in D major
8. Schumann - Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra
9. Saint-Saëns - Odelette for Flute and Orchestra
10. Corelli - Oboe Concerto in F


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Mozart Horn 3	
2.	Mozart Horn 4	
3.	Finzi Clarinet	
4.	Gliere Horn	
5.	Weber Clarinet 2	
6.	Mozart Flute 1	
7.	Crusell clarinet concerto No. 3	
8.	Hummel Trumpet	
9.	Albinoni Oboe Op. 9 No. 2
10. Mozart Bassoon


----------



## TresPicos

1. Reinecke - Flute concerto
2. Söderlundh - Oboe concertino
3. Crusell - Clarinet concerto 1
4. Penderecki - Flute concerto
5. Rodrigo - Concierto pastoral (flute)
6. de Frumerie - Trombone concerto
7. Finzi - Clarinet concerto
8. Ibert - Flute concerto
9. Crusell - Clarinet concerto 2
10. Crusell - Clarinet concerto 3


Today is Carl Reinecke's birthday, by the way. Happy 187th!


----------



## Air

1. Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...
2. Finzi: Clarinet Concerto
3. Bach (CPE): Flute Concerto in d minor (H 426)
4. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
5. Albinioni: Oboe Concerto #2 in d minor
6. Mozart: Horn Concerto #3
7. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto for horn & chamber orchestra (with 4 obbligato natural horns)
8. R. Strauss: Horn Concerto #1
9. Weber: Clarinet Concerto #2
10. Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 horns

I know that the Boulez will not be popular, but I'm going to go for it anyways since it's one of two works by him that I understand and enjoy (and the other, the Piano Sonata #2, much less so). Personally I feel that a work for "midi-flute, orchestra & electronics" is very much a woodwind concerto, but if it doesn't qualify then please add on as my tenth nomination Mozart's Sinfonia Concertante for Winds.


----------



## Trout

I think increasing the number of nominated works would help provide a more accurate list as it would create more overlap in our lists rather than have nearly every single piece receive only your vote. So, may I ask that everyone vote for _*10 pieces*_ and _*in order*_ of your preference. Those of you who already voted may edit and extend your list.


----------



## jaimsilva

My nominations (following the *new* rules: 10 pieces in order):

1 - Strauss, Rchard - Duet-Concertino for clarinet, bassoon, harp & strings, p. 147
2 - Mozart, W.A. - Bassoon Concerto in B flat, K 191
3 - Schumann - Konzertstück for 4 horns & orchestra in F major, Op. 86
4 - Debussy - Rapsodie for alto saxophone
5 - Hummel - Trumpet Concerto in E major
6 - Weber - Basson Concerto in F major
7 - Ibert - Flute Concerto
8 - Crusell - Clarinet concerto n.3
9 - Reinecke - Flute concerto
10 - Hindemith - Horn concerto


----------



## Trout

jaimsilva said:


> My nominations (following the *new* rules: 10 pieces in order):
> 
> 1 - Strauss, Richard - Oboe Concerto
> 2 - Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 1
> 3 - Mozart, W.A. - Flute Concerto No. 2
> 4 - Strauss, Rchard - Duet-Concertino for clarinet, bassoon, harp & strings, p. 147
> 5 - Mozart, W.A. - Bassoon Concerto in B flat, K 191
> 6 - Schumann - Konzertstück for 4 horns & orchestra in F major, Op. 86
> 7 - Ibert - Flute Concerto
> 8 - Debussy - Rapsodie for alto saxophone
> 9 - Haydn, Joseph - Trumpet Concerto
> 10 - Mozart, W.A. - Clarinet concerto


Thank you for voting, however the pieces number 1-3, 9, and 10 have already been voted in. Could you please nominate 5 others?


----------



## Nix

I've noticed that several people have nominated Mozart's Oboe Concerto. This is the same piece as his second Flute Concerto, which has already been ranked... in fact it's meant to be played on oboe, so I think it would make more sense to title it that on the list and abandon the idea of the second flute concerto.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

1. Louis Spohr, concerto for clarinet #1 in C minor, op.21
2. Handel, concerto for oboe in G minor, HWV287 ("_oboe concerto no.3_"), an early work; date uncertain
3. CPE Bach, concerto for flute in A minor, Wq166
4. CPE Bach, concerto for flute in B flat major, Wq167
5. Car Maria von Weber, concerto for clarinet #1 in F minor, J 114/Op. 73
6. Bernhard Henrik Crusell, concerto for clarinet #3 in B flat major, Op. 11
7. Haydn, concerto for horn #1 in D major, Hob. VIId/3, (1762), his only extant horn concerto (a few others lost)


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Nix said:


> I've noticed that several people have nominated Mozart's Oboe Concerto. This is the same piece as his second Flute Concerto, which has already been ranked... in fact it's meant to be played on oboe, so I think it would make more sense to title it that on the list and abandon the idea of the second flute concerto.


Correct. Original version is for the oboe.


----------



## Trout

Nix said:


> I've noticed that several people have nominated Mozart's Oboe Concerto. This is the same piece as his second Flute Concerto, which has already been ranked... in fact it's meant to be played on oboe, so I think it would make more sense to title it that on the list and abandon the idea of the second flute concerto.


Yeah, I thought about that recently and was debating the same idea. I think that would be the most logical solution rather than to put both pieces on the list.


----------



## Trout

@Air and mmsbls, you may swap out the Mozart Oboe Concerto on your list for another piece. Sorry for making this more complicated or inconvenient than it already is.


----------



## jaimsilva

Trout said:


> Thank you for voting, however the pieces number 1-3, 9, and 10 have already been voted in. Could you please nominate 5 others?


Have already changed my list! Sorry for my misunderstanding


----------



## mmsbls

Trout said:


> @Air and mmsbls, you may swap out the Mozart Oboe Concerto on your list for another piece. Sorry for making this more complicated or inconvenient than it already is.


I've now made my changes.


----------



## Trout

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> 1. Louis Spohr, concerto for clarinet #1 in C minor, op.21
> 2. Handel, concerto for oboe in G minor, HWV287 ("_oboe concerto no.3_"), an early work; date uncertain
> 3. CPE Bach, concerto for flute in A minor, Wq166
> 4. CPE Bach, concerto for flute in B flat major, Wq167
> 5. Car Maria von Weber, concerto for clarinet #1 in F minor, J 114/Op. 73
> 6. Bernhard Henrik Crusell, concerto for clarinet #3 in B flat major, Op. 11
> 7. Haydn, concerto for horn #1 in D major, Hob. VIId/3, (1762), his only extant horn concerto (a few others lost)


Weber's Clarinet Concerto No. 1 is already in. Would you like to nominate another?


----------



## Meaghan

1. Corigliano Clarinet Concerto
2. Weber Clarinet Concerto #2
3. Strauss Horn Concerto #1
4. Mozart K 297 Concertante (Can we count it, even though the instrumentation and authorship is disputed?)
5. Vivaldi Bassoon Concerto in A minor RV498
6. Spohr Clarinet Concerto #1
7. Mozart Horn Concerto #3
8. Weber Bassoon Concerto
9. Nielsen Clarinet Concerto
10. David Trombone Concertino


----------



## jurianbai

just to support piece that I know
1. Spohr clarinet concerto no.1 (no.3,4 also excellent)
2. Mozart Horn no.4

there is Khachaturian Flute concerto, the same as his Violin concerto, dunno if it need to be list here.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Trout said:


> Weber's Clarinet Concerto No. 1 is already in. Would you like to nominate another?


Silly me. Replace with Louis Spohr, concerto for clarinet #4 in E minor. Thank you.


----------



## tdc

1. Mozart - Horn Concerto 3
2. Rodrigo - Concierto Pastoral
3. Hummel - Trumpet Concerto
4. Spohr - Clarinet Concerto 1
5. Reinecke - Flute Concerto
6. Ibert - Flute Concerto
7. Hindemith - Horn Concerto
8. R Strauss - Horn Concerto 1 
9. Vivaldi - Woodwind Concerto RV 545
10. Corigliano - Clarinet Concerto


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Trout said:


> Nominate ten pieces and the top seven will be listed (making 15). Voting ends in about 48 hours.


Alrighty then! Let's mix it up!

1. Mozart Flute Concerto no. 1
2. Ibert Flute Concerto
3. Gliere Horn Concerto
4. Weber Clarinet Concerto no. 2
5. Hummel Trumpet Concerto
6. Mozart Horn Concerto no. 3
7. Glazunov Saxophone Concerto
8. Rimsky-Korsakov Trombone Concerto
9. Vaughan-Williams Tuba Concerto
10 Finzi Clarinet Concerto

I could come up with 10! 

Glad a lot of you nominated this. For those who don't know it yet:





I bet you hadn't thought of this though: Please listen and tell me what you think!


----------



## Aksel

Strauss horn concerto
David trombone concerto
Mozart horn concerto #3
de Frumiere trombone concerto
Olsen trombone concerto (which I think I'm the only one here who has heard. The recording of it isn't even available until next week. Damn)
Nielsen clarinet concerto
Larsson concertino for horn and strings
Larsson concertino for trombone and strings
Vivaldi bassoon concerto RV 484
Weber clarinet concerto #2


----------



## Trout

Any more voters before the round ends? Only 11 voters this round compared to the 21 from last round.


----------



## Kieran

Mozart horn concerto #3. 

I don't know too many of the others!


----------



## Weston

As I don't seem to have time to keep up and properly listen to all the suggestions already nominated, I'll stick with the list I already have. 

1. de Frumerie, Gunnar - Concerto for trombone and orchestra, Op. 81 
2. Debussy, Claude - Rapsodie arabe for Alto saxophone and Orchestra 
3. Liebermann, Lowell - Concerto for Flute and Orchestra 
4. Handel, George Frederick - Concerto for oboe No. 1 in Bb, HWV 301 
5. Ewazen, Eric - Classical Concerto for tenor saxophone & orchestra
6. Eller, Heino - Dawn
7. Arnold, Sir Malcolm - Concerto No. 1 For Clarinet And Strings, Op. 20 
8. Bloch, Ernest - Suite Modale for flute and strings ? ?
9. Vaughan Williams, Ralph - Oboe Concerto in A minor 
10. Vaughan Williams, Ralph - Tuba Concerto

The Bloch _Suite Modale_ I think was originally for flute and piano, so feel free to disqualify it. I know it's marginal, but I like it.


----------



## Trout

The round is over. Here is the top 15:

*1. Mozart - Clarinet Concerto
2. Haydn, Joseph - Trumpet Concerto
3. Mozart - Oboe Concerto (Flute Concerto No. 2)
4. Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1053r
5. Copland - Clarinet Concerto
6. Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 1
7. Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1055r
8. Strauss, Richard - Oboe Concerto
9. Mozart - Horn Concerto No. 3
10. Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 2
11. Finzi - Clarinet Concerto
12. Hummel - Trumpet Concerto
13. Crusell - Clarinet Concerto No. 3
14. Spohr - Clarinet Concerto No. 1
15. Strauss, Richard - Horn Concerto No. 1*

Nominate up to 10 pieces and the top 5 will be listed at the end of the round. The round ends in about 48 hours.


----------



## Air

*1. Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...
2. Bach (CPE): Flute Concerto in d minor (H 426)
3. Albinioni: Oboe Concerto #2 in d minor
4. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto for horn & chamber orchestra (with 4 obbligato natural horns)
5. Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 horns
6. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante for Winds
7. Ibert: Flute Concerto
8. Mozart: Flute Concerto No. 1
9. Copland: Quiet City
10. Mozart: Horn Concerto No. 4*


----------



## dmg

1. Vivaldi - Concerto for Flute and String Orchestra No. 3 "Il gardellino"
2. Weinberg - Concerto for Trumpet and Orchestra
3. Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante for Oboe, Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon and Orchestra, K. 297b
4. Mozart - Concerto for Bassoon and Orchestra, K. 191
5. Copland - Quiet City
6. Mozart - Concerto for Horn and Orchestra No. 4, K. 495
7. Telemann - Concerto for Trumpet and Orchestra in D major
8. Schumann - Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra
9. Saint-Saëns - Odelette for Flute and Orchestra
10. Corelli - Oboe Concerto in F


----------



## TresPicos

1. Reinecke - Flute concerto
2. Söderlundh - Oboe concertino
3. Crusell - Clarinet concerto 1
4. Penderecki - Flute concerto
5. Larsson - Trombone concertino
6. de Frumerie - Trombone concerto
7. Larsson - Flute concertino
8. Nielsen - Clarinet concerto
9. Crusell - Clarinet concerto 2
10. Ibert - Flute concerto


----------



## Art Rock

1. Nielsen - Clarinet concerto
2. Rautavaara - Flute concerto 
3. Spivakovsky - Harmonica concerto
4. Vasks - Cor Anglais concerto
6. Nielsen - Flute concerto
7. Reinecke - Flute concerto
8. Gliere - Horn concerto
9. Ibert - Flute concerto
10. Rorem - Flute concerto


----------



## robert

I cannot believe Hindemith did not get much recognition. He wrote more for this genre than anyone.....I own at least 12 pieces....all excellent....octets, wind quintets, concerto for horns, for trumpet and pianos, for alto saxophones, septets, quartets, Brass strings......etc.....numerous sonatas.....


----------



## Trout

robert said:


> I cannot believe Hindemith did not get much recognition. He wrote more for this genre than anyone.....I own at least 12 pieces....all excellent....octets, wind quintets, concerto for horns, for trumpet and pianos, for alto saxophones, septets, quartets, Brass strings......etc.....numerous sonatas.....


Then why don't you vote for Hindemith's concertos? Also, posting Youtube links, like what Air did, makes it more available for other members to listen to those pieces and they may, in turn, vote for them.


----------



## robert

Trout said:


> Then why don't you vote for Hindemith's concertos? Also, posting Youtube links, like what Air did, makes it more available for other members to listen to those pieces and they may, in turn, vote for them.[/QUOTE
> 
> I vacillate too much to do lists.....


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Mozart Horn 4
2.	Gliere Horn
3.	Mozart Flute 1
4.	Albinoni Oboe Op. 9 No. 2
5.	Mozart bassoon
6.	Vivaldi Flute Op 10/2
7.	Vivaldi Concerto for Oboe and Bassoon in G major, RV 545
8.	Moscheles Concertante for Flute and Oboe in F major
9.	Krommer: Concerto In E Flat For 2 Clarinets, Op. 91
10.	Mozart Sinfonia Concertante for winds


----------



## tdc

1. Mozart - Horn Concerto 4
2. Rodrigo - Concierto Pastoral
3. Reinecke - Flute Concerto
4. Ibert - Flute Concerto
5. Hindemith - Horn Concerto
6. Vivaldi - Woodwind Concerto RV 545
7. Corigliano - Clarinet Concerto
8. R Strauss - Horn Concerto 2
9. Schumann - Konzertstuck for 4 Horns and Orchestra
10. Penderecki - Horn Concerto


----------



## tdc

Art Rock said:


> 2. Rautavaara - Flute concerto


I enjoyed listening to some of this composers pieces during the Top Keyboard Concerto thread. Unfortunately I couldn't find a youtube video for this one.


----------



## Trout

Art Rock said:


> 1. Nielsen - Clarinet concerto
> 2. Rautavaara - Flute concerto
> 3. Spivakovsky - Harmonica concerto
> 4. Vasks - Cor Anglais concerto
> 6. Nielsen - Flute concerto
> 7. Reinecke - Flute concerto
> 8. Gliere - Horn concerto
> 9. Ibert - Flute concerto
> 10. Rorem - Flute concerto


I'm afraid you skipped a number.


----------



## Art Rock

Thanks, corrected:

1. Nielsen - Clarinet concerto
2. Rautavaara - Flute concerto 
3. Spivakovsky - Harmonica concerto
4. Vasks - Cor Anglais concerto
5. Nielsen - Flute concerto
6. Reinecke - Flute concerto
7. Gliere - Horn concerto
8. Ibert - Flute concerto
9. Rorem - Flute concerto
10. Vaughan Williams - Oboe concerto


----------



## Art Rock

tdc said:


> I enjoyed listening to some of this composers pieces during the Top Keyboard Concerto thread. Unfortunately I couldn't find a youtube video for this one.


Alas not. Even under its subtitle Dances with the winds, I could nto find it either.


----------



## Meaghan

1. Corigliano Clarinet Concerto
2. Mozart Sinfonia Concertante for Winds
3. Vaughan Williams Tuba Concerto
4. Vivaldi Bassoon Concerto RV 484
5. Vivaldi Bassoon Concerto RV 498
6. Weber Bassoon Concerto
7. David Trombone Concertino
8. Corigliano Pied Piper Fantasy
9. Vivaldi Woodwind Concerto RV 545 
10. Nielsen Clarinet Concerto


----------



## Trout

Anybody else care to vote? Only 7 people this round


----------



## Art Rock

Note to self: add Kozeluch clarinet concertos 1 and 2 to next top 10!


----------



## Meaghan

Trout said:


> Anybody else care to vote? Only 7 people this round


Maybe having to nominate 10 is scaring some people away. Should we perhaps go back to 5? Or some other number that is smaller than 10?


----------



## Trout

Meaghan said:


> Maybe having to nominate 10 is scaring some people away. Should we perhaps go back to 5? Or some other number that is smaller than 10?


I never said it had to be 10, I just said up to 10.


----------



## Trout

No takers? I guess I'll stop stalling.
Here are the results:

*1. Mozart - Clarinet Concerto
2. Haydn, Joseph - Trumpet Concerto
3. Mozart - Oboe Concerto (Flute Concerto No. 2)
4. Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1053r
5. Copland - Clarinet Concerto
6. Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 1
7. Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1055r
8. Strauss, Richard - Oboe Concerto
9. Mozart - Horn Concerto No. 3
10. Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 2
11. Finzi - Clarinet Concerto
12. Hummel - Trumpet Concerto
13. Crusell - Clarinet Concerto No. 3
14. Spohr - Clarinet Concerto No. 1
15. Strauss, Richard - Horn Concerto No. 1
16. Mozart - Horn Concerto No. 4
17. Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante K. 297b
18. Ibert - Flute Concerto
19. Reinecke - Flute Concerto
20. Nielsen - Clarinet Concerto*

Nominate *up to 10 pieces* and the top 5 will be listed at the end of the round. The round ends in about 48 hours. I still hope that we can get to 50 pieces as Aksel had intended even though there are only a handful of voters left


----------



## Air

*1. Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...
2. Bach (CPE): Flute Concerto in d minor (H 426)
3. Albinioni: Oboe Concerto #2 in d minor
4. Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 horns
5. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto for horn & chamber orchestra (with 4 obbligato natural horns)
6. Mozart: Flute Concerto No. 1
7. Copland: Quiet City
8. Glazunov: Saxophone Concerto
9. Vaughan Williams: Oboe Concerto
10. Mozart: Bassoon Concerto*

I don't suppose Stockhausen's Michaels Reise from his _Donnerstag aus Licht_ would count, would it? Anyways, let's get people to support the Boulez and Ligeti first and I'll be a very happy camper.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Rautavaara - Flute concerto 
2. Kozeluch - Clarinet concerto 1
3. Spivakovsky - Harmonica concerto
4. Vasks - Cor Anglais concerto
5. Nielsen - Flute concerto
6. Gliere - Horn concerto
7. Kozeluch - Clarinet concerto 2
8. Arnold - Clarinet concerto 1
9. Rorem - Flute concerto
10. Vaughan Williams - Oboe concerto


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Gliere Horn 
2.	Mozart Flute 1 
3.	Albinoni Oboe Op. 9 No. 2 
4.	Mozart bassoon 
5.	Vivaldi Flute Op 10/2 
6.	Vivaldi Concerto for Oboe and Bassoon in G major, RV 545 
7.	Moscheles Concertante for Flute and Oboe in F major 
8.	Krommer: Concerto In E Flat For 2 Clarinets, Op. 91 
9.	Cimarosa Concerto for 2 Flutes 
10.	Vivaldi Concerto for Two Trumpets in C major, RV 537


----------



## Aksel

Trout said:


> Anybody else care to vote? Only 7 people this round


Sorry I never voted for that round. Playing three concerts in three days has a tendency of killing every second of spare time you might get. But now I'm back!


----------



## dmg

1. Vivaldi - Concerto for Flute and String Orchestra No. 3 "Il gardellino"
2. Weinberg - Concerto for Trumpet and Orchestra
3. Mozart - Concerto for Bassoon and Orchestra, K. 191
4. Copland - Quiet City
5. Telemann - Concerto for Trumpet and Orchestra in D major
6. Schumann - Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra
7. Saint-Saëns - Odelette for Flute and Orchestra
8. Vaughan Williams - Tuba Concerto
9. Rautavaara - Flute Concerto
10. Corigliano - Clarinet Concerto


----------



## Trout

Aksel said:


> Sorry I never voted for that round. Playing three concerts in three days has a tendency of killing every second of spare time you might get. But now I'm back!


Do you want to take over your thread now that you're back?


----------



## Aksel

David - trombone concertino
de Frumiere - trombone concerto
Olsen - trombone concerto
Larsson - concertino for horn and strings
Larsson - concertino for trombone and strings
Vivaldi - bassoon concerto RV 484
Weber - clarinet concertino
Milhaud - concertino d'hivert (trombone concertino)
Bourgeois - trombone concerto
Vaughan Williams - Tuba concerto


----------



## Aksel

Trout said:


> Do you want to take over your thread now that you're back?


I was planning to, yes. But I must say you've handled the task very well indeed.


----------



## Air

Aksel said:


> Weber - clarinet concerto #2


Weber 2 is #10 on the list!


----------



## Aksel

Air said:


> Weber 2 is #10 on the list!


I think my eyesight might be failing me. I was sure it was Weber one, but ah well. I'll change it.


----------



## tdc

1. Rodrigo - Concierto Pastoral
2. Hindemith - Horn Concerto
3. Vivaldi - Woodwind Concerto RV 545
4. Corigliano - Clarinet Concerto
5. R Strauss - Horn Concerto 2
6. Schumann - Konzertstuck for 4 Horns and Orchestra
7. Penderecki - Horn Concerto
8. Vivaldi - Concerto for Flute and String Orchestra No. 3 "Il gardellino"
9. C.P.E. Bach - Flute concerto in d minor h 426
10. Vaughan Williams - Oboe Concerto


----------



## Meaghan

1. Corigliano Clarinet Concerto
2. Vaughan Williams Tuba Concerto
3. Vivaldi Bassoon Concerto RV 484
4. Vivaldi Bassoon Concerto RV 498
5. Weber Bassoon Concerto
6. David Trombone Concertino
7. Corigliano Pied Piper Fantasy
8. Vivaldi Woodwind Concerto RV 545
9. Schumann Konzertstuck for 4 horns
10. Weber Clarinet Concertino


----------



## Aksel

Keep posting your submissions folks! This round will end tomorrow when I get home from work, so around 5ish CET.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

1. Mozart Flute 1
2. Gliere Horn
3. Vivaldi Flute No. 3 "Il gardellino"
4. Vaughan-Williams Tuba
5. Rimsky-Korsakov Trombone
6. C.P.E. Bach Flute d minor h 426
7. Glazunov Saxophone Concerto

Yay! tdc is reminding me of all the concertos I've done in the past (CPE Bach, Vivaldi)


----------



## Trout

1. Mozart - Flute Concerto No. 1
2. Sandstrom - Motorbike Odyssey
3. Vivaldi - Double Trumpet Concerto
4. Mozart - Bassoon Concerto
5. Vaughan Williams - Oboe Concerto
6. Vaughan Williams - Tuba Concerto
7. Boulez - ...explosante-fixe...
8. Weber - Bassoon Concerto
9. Telemann - Trumpet Concerto
10. Rimsky-Korsakov - Trombone Concerto


----------



## tdc

Trout said:


> 7. Boulez - ...explosante-fixe...


Just listened to all of that piece last night. A bizarre, yet intriguing and listenable piece. It'll probably get a vote from me next round. (If there is a next round).


----------



## TresPicos

1. Söderlundh - Oboe concertino
2. Crusell - Clarinet concerto 1
3. Penderecki - Flute concerto
4. Rodrigo - Concierto Pastoral
5. Larsson - Trombone concertino
6. de Frumerie - Trombone concerto
7. Larsson - Flute concertino
8. Crusell - Clarinet concerto 2
9. Larsson - Oboe concertino
10. Corigliano Clarinet Concerto


----------



## Aksel

I'm sorry I didn't post the results yesterday. My computer suddenly decided that it didn't want to stay alive, but I'll try to get the results posted later today.


----------



## Aksel

Sorry for the wait, people, but I think I got the computer issues sorted out. At least for now.

And here are the next five pieces for our list. As you see, there is a four-way tie for 2n through 5th place. Please place the four last pieces (NOT the tuba concerto) according to preference. This round ends in 24 hours or so.

Vaughan Williams - Tuba Concerto (5 votes)
Corigliano - Clarinet Concerto (4 votes)
Mozart - Flute Concerto #1 (4 votes)
Mozart - Bassoon Concerto (4 votes)
Schumann - Konzertstück for 4 horns (4 votes)


----------



## tdc

1. Corigliano
2. Schumann
3. Mozart flute
4. Mozart bassoon


----------



## mmsbls

1. Mozart flute
2. Mozart bassoon
3. Corigliano
4. Schumann


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

1. Mozart Flute
2. Schumann Horns
3. Mozart Bassoon
4. Corigliano Clarinet


----------



## Aksel

No need to vote for the Vaughan-Williams concerto. Its place is already decided as it got more votes than the other. Only the Mozart flute and bassoon concerti, the Schumann horn Konzertstück and the Corigliano Clarinet Concert needs voting. I'll clarify in the original post.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Corigliano - Clarinet Concerto (4 votes)
2. Mozart - Bassoon Concerto (4 votes)
3. Mozart - Flute Concerto #1 (4 votes)
4. Schumann - Konzertstück for 4 horns (4 votes)


----------



## Air

Schumann - Konzertstück for 4 horns
Corigliano - Clarinet Concerto
Mozart - Flute Concerto #1
Mozart - Bassoon Concerto


----------



## Trout

Mozart - Flute Concerto No. 1
Mozart - Bassoon Concerto
Schumann - Konzertstück for 4 horns
Corigliano - Clarinet Concerto


----------



## dmg

1. Mozart - Bassoon Concerto (4 votes)
2. Schumann - Konzertstück for 4 horns (4 votes)
3. Corigliano - Clarinet Concerto (4 votes)
4. Mozart - Flute Concerto #1 (4 votes)


----------



## Meaghan

Corigliano
Schumann
Mozart Bassoon
Mozart Flute


----------



## Aksel

Schumann horn
Mozart flute
Mozart bassoon
Corigliano clarinet


----------



## Aksel

The results are in!
Here is the top 25. We're halfway, folks!

1. Mozart - Clarinet Concerto
2. Haydn, Joseph - Trumpet Concerto
3. Mozart - Oboe Concerto (Flute Concerto No. 2)
4. Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1053r
5. Copland - Clarinet Concerto
6. Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 1
7. Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1055r
8. Strauss, Richard - Oboe Concerto
9. Mozart - Horn Concerto No. 3
10. Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 2
11. Finzi - Clarinet Concerto
12. Hummel - Trumpet Concerto
13. Crusell - Clarinet Concerto No. 3
14. Spohr - Clarinet Concerto No. 1
15. Strauss, Richard - Horn Concerto No. 1
16. Mozart - Horn Concerto No. 4
17. Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante K. 297b
18. Ibert - Flute Concerto
19. Reinecke - Flute Concerto
20. Nielsen - Clarinet Concerto
* 21. Vaughan Williams - Tuba Concerto
22. Schumann - Konzertstück for 4 Horns
23. Mozart - Flute Concerto #1
24. Corigliano - Clarinet Concerto
25. Mozart - Bassoon Concerto*


----------



## Aksel

Now begins the next round. Please nominate up to 10 pieces. This round will end in 48-ish hours.

And let's nominate some trombone concerti.


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Gliere Horn
2.	Albinoni Oboe Op. 9 No. 2
3.	Vivaldi Flute Op 10/2
4.	Vivaldi Concerto for Oboe and Bassoon in G major, RV 545
5.	Moscheles Concertante for Flute and Oboe in F major
6.	Krommer: Concerto In E Flat For 2 Clarinets, Op. 91
7.	Cimarosa Concerto for 2 Flutes
8.	Vivaldi Concerto for Two Trumpets in C major, RV 537
9.	Debussy Rapsodie arabe for Alto saxophone and Orchestra
10.	Ewazen Sax


----------



## Trout

1. Vivaldi - Flute Concerto Op. 10 No. 2
2. Vivaldi - Flute Concerto Op. 10 No. 1
3. Weber - Bassoon Concerto
4. Vivaldi - Double Trumpet Concerto
5. Vaughan Williams - Oboe Concerto
6. Albinoni - Oboe Concerto Op. 9 No. 2
7. Boulez - ...explosante-fixe...
8. Sandstrom - Motorbike Odyssey
9. Telemann - Trumpet Concerto
10. Rimsky-Korsakov - Trombone Concerto


----------



## Air

1. Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...
2. Bach (CPE): Flute Concerto in d minor (H 426)
3. Albinioni: Oboe Concerto #2 in d minor
4. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto for horn & chamber orchestra (with 4 obbligato natural horns)
5. Copland: Quiet City
6. Glazunov: Saxophone Concerto
7. Vaughan Williams: Oboe Concerto
8. Weber: Bassoon Concerto
9. Telemann: Trumpet Concerto
10. Bach (CPE): Flute Concerto in B flat Major (H 435)


----------



## Art Rock

1. Rautavaara - Flute concerto 
2. Kozeluch - Clarinet concerto 1
3. Spivakovsky - Harmonica concerto
4. Vasks - Cor Anglais concerto
5. Nielsen - Flute concerto
6. Gliere - Horn concerto
7. Kozeluch - Clarinet concerto 2
8. Arnold - Clarinet concerto 1
9. Rorem - Flute concerto
10. Crusell - Clarinet concerto 3


----------



## tdc

1. Rodrigo - Concierto Pastoral
2. Hindemith - Horn Concerto
3. Vivaldi - Woodwind Concerto RV 545
4. Boulez - ...explosante-fixe ...
5. R Strauss - Horn Concerto 2
6. C.P.E. Bach - Flute concerto in d minor h 426
7. Penderecki - Horn Concerto
8. Vivaldi - Concerto for Flute and String Orchestra No. 3 "Il gardellino"
9. Debussy Rapsodie arabe for Alto saxophone and Orchestra
10. Albinoni - Oboe Concerto Op. 9 No. 2


----------



## dmg

1. Vivaldi - Concerto for Flute and String Orchestra No. 3 "Il gardellino", RV 428
2. Weinberg - Concerto for Trumpet and Orchestra
3. Copland - Quiet City
4. Telemann - Concerto for Trumpet and Orchestra in D major
5. Saint-Saëns - Odelette for Flute and Orchestra
6. Rautavaara - Flute Concerto
7. Mozart - Concerto Movement for Horn and Orchestra in E major, K. 494a: Allegro
8. Tomasi - Saxophone Concerto
9. Rimsky-Korsakov - Trombone Concerto
10. C.P.E. Bach - Flute Concerto in D minor


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Only so many I know and advocate for...

1. Gliere, Horn
2. Glazunov, Saxophone
3. CPE Bach, Flute D Minor
4. Rimsky-Korsakov, Trombone
5. Vivaldi, Flute no. 3 "Il Gardelino" i.e. Goldfinch 
6. Rodrigo Flute Concierto Pastoral (thanks, tdc for reminding me of this!)


----------



## Aksel

David - trombone concertino
de Frumiere - trombone concerto
Olsen - trombone concerto
Sandström - Motorbike odyssey
Larsson - concertino for trombone and strings
Vivaldi - bassoon concerto RV 484
Weber - clarinet concertino
Milhaud - concertino d'hiver (trombone concertino)
Bourgeois - trombone concerto
Rimsky - Trombone concerto

Go trombone!


----------



## Air

Art Rock said:


> 10. Crusell - Clarinet concerto 3


Crusell's Clarinet Concerto #3 has already made it in at #13 on the list.


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> 1. Rautavaara - Flute concerto
> 2. Kozeluch - Clarinet concerto 1
> 3. Spivakovsky - Harmonica concerto
> 4. Vasks - Cor Anglais concerto
> 5. Nielsen - Flute concerto
> 6. Gliere - Horn concerto
> 7. Kozeluch - Clarinet concerto 2
> 8. Arnold - Clarinet concerto 1
> 9. Rorem - Flute concerto
> 10. Crusell - Clarinet concerto 3


Thanks for the alert, Air!

Please replace my #10 with Aho - Clarinet concerto.


----------



## Meaghan

1. Vivaldi Bassoon Concerto RV 484
2. Vivaldi Bassoon Concerto RV 498
3. Weber Bassoon Concerto (Bassoons are awesome, guys.)
4. David Trombone Concertino
5. Corigliano Pied Piper Fantasy (Please do not let the album cover with a picture of James Galway frolicking in the hills in a silly red robe deter you from listening to this work. I promise the music is less goofy than the photo shoot. There is another recording, with Alexa Still, if you prefer.)
6. Vivaldi Woodwind Concerto RV 545
7. Weber Clarinet Concertino
8. Albinoni Oboe Concerto Op. 9 No. 2
9. Boulez Explosante-Fixe
10. Gliere Horn Concerto


----------



## Aksel

This round is still open a few more hours guys! Those of you who haven't voted, please do so.


----------



## Aksel

Aksel said:


> This round is still open a few more hours guys! Those of you who haven't voted, please do so.


And by a few hours, I of course mean 16. But let's not get nit-picky here. Here are numbers 26 to 30 on our list:

Glière - Horn concerto
Boulez - ... explosante fixe ...
CPE Bach - Flute concerto in d minor
Albinoni - Oboe concerto #2
Rimsky-Korsakov - Trombone concerto

All of these got four votes each, and so we have a five-way tie. Please rank all of them from one to five according to your preference. You have until tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Gliere
2. CPE Bach
3. Boulez
4. RK
5. Albinoni


----------



## dmg

1. Rimsky-Korsakov - Trombone concerto
2. CPE Bach - Flute concerto in d minor
3. Albinoni - Oboe concerto #2
4. Boulez - ... explosante fixe ...
5. Glière - Horn concerto


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Glière - Horn concerto
CPE Bach - Flute concerto in d minor
Rimsky-Korsakov - Trombone concerto
Albinoni - Oboe concerto #2
Boulez - ... explosante fixe


----------



## Trout

1. Albinoni - Oboe Concerto Op. 9 No. 2
2. Rimsky-Korsakov - Trombone Concerto
3. Boulez - ...explosante-fixe...
4. Glière - Horn Concerto
5. CPE Bach - Flute Concerto in d minor


----------



## mmsbls

1. Glière
2. Albinoni 
3. CPE Bach 
4. Rimsky-Korsakov 
5. Boulez


----------



## tdc

1. CPE Bach
2. Boulez
3. Albinoni
4. Rimsky Korsakov
5. Gliere


----------



## Air

1. Boulez
2. Bach
3. Albinioni
4. Glière
5. Rimsky-Korsakov

It's time to call little Bach simply "Bach", which is what he would've been called in the 18th century when his influence was much more widespread than his father's.


----------



## Aksel

Rimsky
Boulez
Glière
Bach
Albinoni


----------



## Aksel

And thus concludes this round.

The concerti are now listed thusly:

*26. CPE Bach - Flute concerto in d minor
27. Rimsky Korsakov - Trombone concerto in Bb major
27. Glière - Horn concerto
29. Boulez - ... explosante fixe ...
30. Albinoni - Oboe concerto*

As you can see, the 27th spot is tied. Do you wish to leave it like this, or do we vote once more? Nevertheless, I say the next round shall commence. Voting starts now, ending sometime on Friday evening. Have fun!


----------



## Air

Tiebreaker: Glière

Next round:

1. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto for horn & chamber orchestra (with 4 obbligato natural horns)
2. Copland: Quiet City
3. Glazunov: Saxophone Concerto
4. Vaughan Williams: Oboe Concerto
5. Weber: Bassoon Concerto
6. Telemann: Trumpet Concerto
7. Debussy: Rhapsodie for alto saxophone and piano or orchestra
8. Hummel: Bassoon Concerto
9. Gubaidulina: Concerto for Bassoon and Low Strings
10. Vivaldi: Double Trumpet Concerto

Just listened to the Debussy - made my list immediately. The use of the saxophone and the general improvisational feel of the work makes it seem like it could have been a precursor to jazz, for sure.


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Vivaldi Flute Op 10/2	
2.	Vivaldi Concerto for Oboe and Bassoon in G major, RV 545	
3.	Moscheles Concertante for Flute and Oboe in F major	
4.	Krommer: Concerto In E Flat For 2 Clarinets, Op. 91	
5.	Cimarosa Concerto for 2 Flutes	
6.	Vivaldi Concerto for Two Trumpets in C major, RV 537	
7.	Debussy Rapsodie arabe for Alto saxophone and Orchestra	
8.	Ewazen Sax	
9.	Ries double horn	
10.	Rota Trombone

Tiebreaker: Gliere


----------



## Trout

1. Vivaldi - Flute Concerto Op. 10 No. 2
2. Vivaldi - Flute Concerto Op. 10 No. 1
3. Weber - Bassoon Concerto
4. Vivaldi - Double Trumpet Concerto
5. Vaughan Williams - Oboe Concerto
6. Telemann - Trumpet Concerto
7. Sandstrom - Motorbike Odyssey
8. Telemann - Double Horn Concerto (from Tafelmusik)
9. Spohr - Clarinet Concerto No. 4
10. Krommer - Double Clarinet Concerto


Tie-breaker: Glière


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Tie breaker: GLIERE

Unfortunately, I know too few to vote much more, so I'll copy from the others

1. Glazunov - saxophone Concerto
2. Vivaldi - Flute Concerto Op. 10 No. 2
3. Vivaldi - Flute Concerto Op. 10 No. 1
4. Ibert - Concertino di Camara for saxophone
5. Vivaldi - Concerto for 2 Trumpets
6 Telemann - Trumpet Concerto

Please someone listen to and nominate the Glazunov Concerto! It really deserves to be on the list. See, my best friend who plays Alto Sax wants to play it now, and _I_ didn't really do much to convince her that it's a wonder piece.


----------



## Art Rock

Tiebraker: Gliere

1. Rautavaara - Flute concerto 
2. Kozeluch - Clarinet concerto 1
3. Spivakovsky - Harmonica concerto
4. Vasks - Cor Anglais concerto
5. Nielsen - Flute concerto
6. Kozeluch - Clarinet concerto 2
7. Arnold - Clarinet concerto 1
8. Rorem - Flute concerto
9. Aho - Clarinet concerto 
10. Glazunov - Saxophome concerto


----------



## tdc

1. Rodrigo - Concierto Pastoral
2. Hindemith - Horn Concerto
3. Vivaldi - Woodwind Concerto RV 545
4. Debussy Rapsodie arabe for Alto saxophone and Orchestra
5. R Strauss - Horn Concerto 2
6. Vivaldi - Concerto for Flute and String Orchestra No. 3 "Il gardellino"
7. Penderecki - Horn Concerto
8. Glazunov - Saxophone Concerto
9. Telemann - Trumpet Concerto
10. Gubaidulina -Concerto for Bassoon and Low Strings


----------



## dmg

Tiebreaker: Rimsky-Korsakov

1. Vivaldi - Concerto for Flute and String Orchestra No. 3 "Il gardellino", RV 428
2. Weinberg - Concerto for Trumpet and Orchestra
3. Copland - Quiet City
4. Telemann - Concerto for Trumpet and Orchestra in D major
5. Saint-Saëns - Odelette for Flute and Orchestra
6. Rautavaara - Flute Concerto
7. Mozart - Concerto Movement for Horn and Orchestra in E major, K. 494a: Allegro
8. Tomasi - Saxophone Concerto
9. Debussy - Rapsodie for Alto Saxophone and Orchestra
10. Glazunov - Saxophone Concerto


----------



## Trout

Here are the results:

*1. Mozart - Clarinet Concerto
2. Haydn, Joseph - Trumpet Concerto
3. Mozart - Oboe Concerto (Flute Concerto No. 2)
4. Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1053r
5. Copland - Clarinet Concerto
6. Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 1
7. Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1055r
8. Strauss, Richard - Oboe Concerto
9. Mozart - Horn Concerto No. 3
10. Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 2
11. Finzi - Clarinet Concerto
12. Hummel - Trumpet Concerto
13. Crusell - Clarinet Concerto No. 3
14. Spohr - Clarinet Concerto No. 1
15. Strauss, Richard - Horn Concerto No. 1
16. Mozart - Horn Concerto No. 4
17. Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante K. 297b
18. Ibert - Flute Concerto
19. Reinecke - Flute Concerto
20. Nielsen - Clarinet Concerto
21. Vaughan Williams - Tuba Concerto
22. Schumann - Konzertstück for 4 Horns
23. Mozart - Flute Concerto No. 1
24. Corigliano - Clarinet Concerto
25. Mozart - Bassoon Concerto
26. Bach, CPE - Flute Concerto in D minor
27. Glière - Horn Concerto
28. Rimsky Korsakov - Trombone Concerto
29. Boulez - ...explosante-fixe...
30. Albinoni - Oboe Concerto Op. 9 No. 2
31. Telemann - Trumpet Concerto
32. Glazunov - Saxophone Concerto
33. Vivaldi - Double Trumpet Concerto
34. Debussy - "Rhapsodie" for Alto Saxophone and Orchestra
35. Vivaldi - Flute Concerto Op. 10 No. 2*

The next round begins. Same deal- nominate up to 10 pieces. The round will end in about 48 hours.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Rautavaara - Flute concerto 
2. Kozeluch - Clarinet concerto 1
3. Spivakovsky - Harmonica concerto
4. Vasks - Cor Anglais concerto
5. Nielsen - Flute concerto
6. Kozeluch - Clarinet concerto 2
7. Arnold - Clarinet concerto 1
8. Rorem - Flute concerto
9. Aho - Clarinet concerto 
10. Gubaidulina - Bassoon concerto


----------



## Air

1. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto for horn & chamber orchestra (with 4 obbligato natural horns)
2. Copland: Quiet City
3. Vaughan Williams: Oboe Concerto
4. Weber: Bassoon Concerto
5. Hummel: Bassoon Concerto
6. Gubaidulina: Concerto for Bassoon and Low Strings
7. Nielsen: Flute Concerto
8. Vivaldi: Concerto for Flute and String Orchestra No. 3 "Il gardellino"
9. Handel: Oboe Concerto No. 3
10. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Trout said:


> Here are the results:
> 32. Glazunov - Saxophone Concerto


My work is finished. 

I'm sorry I can't continue. I don't know enough other concertos to go on. Good luck!


----------



## Trout

1. Vivaldi - Flute Concerto Op. 10 No. 1
2. Weber - Bassoon Concerto
3. Vaughan Williams - Oboe Concerto
4. Sandstrom - Motorbike Odyssey
5. Strauss, Richard - Horn Concerto No. 2
6. Hummel - Bassoon Concerto
7. Telemann - Double Horn Concerto (from Tafelmusik)
8. Spohr - Clarinet Concerto No. 4
9. Hindemith - Horn Concerto
10. Krommer - Double Clarinet Concerto


----------



## Meaghan

I'm popping back in to help get the Weber Bassoon Concerto on the list

1. Weber - Bassoon Concerto (cooler than Mozart's)


----------



## tdc

1. Rodrigo - Concierto Pastoral
2. Hindemith - Horn Concerto
3. Vivaldi - Woodwind Concerto RV 545
4. Gubaidulina -Concerto for Bassoon and Low Strings
5. R Strauss - Horn Concerto 2
6. Vivaldi - Concerto for Flute and String Orchestra No. 3 "Il gardellino"
7. Weber - Bassoon Concerto
8. Penderecki - Horn Concerto

A little less time to listen to new works right now, so this is as far as I can go. If I think of any other nominations, I'll add them. I'm glad I did make time to listen to that Weber piece - beautiful!


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Vivaldi Concerto for Oboe and Bassoon in G major, RV 545	
2.	Moscheles Concertante for Flute and Oboe	
3.	Krommer: Concerto In E Flat For 2 Clarinets	
4.	Cimarosa Concerto for 2 Flutes	
5.	Ewazen Sax	
6.	Ries double horn	
7.	Hummel Bassoon	
8.	Vivaldi Flute Op 10/1	
9.	Weber Bassoon	
10.	Strauss Horn Concerto 2	

I know we're pretty close to finishing, but I'll need to do some more listening for the final push since there are still a few nominated ones I haven't heard.


----------



## dmg

1. Vivaldi - Concerto for Flute and String Orchestra No. 3 "Il gardellino", RV 428
2. Weinberg - Concerto for Trumpet and Orchestra
3. Copland - Quiet City
4. Saint-Saëns - Odelette for Flute and Orchestra
5. Rautavaara - Flute Concerto
6. Mozart - Concerto Movement for Horn and Orchestra in E major, K. 494a: Allegro
7. Tomasi - Saxophone Concerto
8. Knussen - Horn Concerto
9. Gubaidulina - Concerto for Bassoon and Low Strings
10. J. Williams - Flute Concerto


----------



## Aksel

David - trombone concertino
de Frumiere - trombone concerto
Olsen - trombone concerto
Sandström - Motorbike odyssey
Larsson - concertino for trombone and strings
Vivaldi - bassoon concerto RV 484
Weber - clarinet concertino
Milhaud - concertino d'hiver (trombone concertino)
Bourgeois - trombone concerto


----------



## Aksel

Results of the next round are thus:

*36. Weber - Bassoon Concerto (5 votes)
37. Strauss - Horn Concerto no. 2 (4 votes)
37. Gubaidulina - Bassoon Concerto (4 votes)
39. Hummel - Bassoon Concerto (3 votes)
39. Vivaldi - Flute Concerto No. 3 #Il Gardelino" (3 votes)*

Break the two ties by voting for _either_ the Strauss horn concerto _or_ the Gubaidulina bassoon concerto, _and_ _either_ the Hummel bassoon concerto _or _the Vivaldi flute concerto


----------



## Webernite

Strauss, Hummel.


----------



## Trout

Strauss, Hummel


----------



## Aksel

Gubaidulina

Vivaldi


----------



## mmsbls

Strauss, Hummel


----------



## tdc

Strauss, Vivaldi


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Strauss, Vivaldi


----------



## Air

Sofia Asgatovna, Johann Nepomuk


----------



## Art Rock

Gubaidulina, Hummel


----------



## Aksel

Ok, guys. Strauss and Hummel won the ties. The scores now look thus:


1. Mozart - Clarinet Concerto
2. Haydn, Joseph - Trumpet Concerto
3. Mozart - Oboe Concerto (Flute Concerto No. 2)
4. Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1053r
5. Copland - Clarinet Concerto
6. Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 1
7. Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1055r
8. Strauss, Richard - Oboe Concerto
9. Mozart - Horn Concerto No. 3
10. Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 2
11. Finzi - Clarinet Concerto
12. Hummel - Trumpet Concerto
13. Crusell - Clarinet Concerto No. 3
14. Spohr - Clarinet Concerto No. 1
15. Strauss, Richard - Horn Concerto No. 1
16. Mozart - Horn Concerto No. 4
17. Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante K. 297b
18. Ibert - Flute Concerto
19. Reinecke - Flute Concerto
20. Nielsen - Clarinet Concerto
21. Vaughan Williams - Tuba Concerto
22. Schumann - Konzertstück for 4 Horns
23. Mozart - Flute Concerto No. 1
24. Corigliano - Clarinet Concerto
25. Mozart - Bassoon Concerto
26. Bach, CPE - Flute Concerto in D minor
27. Glière - Horn Concerto
28. Rimsky Korsakov - Trombone Concerto
29. Boulez - ...explosante-fixe...
30. Albinoni - Oboe Concerto Op. 9 No. 2
31. Telemann - Trumpet Concerto
32. Glazunov - Saxophone Concerto
33. Vivaldi - Double Trumpet Concerto
34. Debussy - "Rhapsodie" for Alto Saxophone and Orchestra
35. Vivaldi - Flute Concerto Op. 10 No. 2
*36. Weber - Bassoon Concerto
37. Strauss - Horn Concerto no. 2
38. Gubaidulina - Bassoon Concerto
39. Hummel - Bassoon Concerto
40. Vivaldi - Flute Concerto No. 3 #Il Gardelino"*

Next round starts NOW. You know the drill - nominate up to 10 pieces. You have until Thursday evening.


----------



## Trout

1. Vivaldi - Flute Concerto Op. 10 No. 1
2. Vaughan Williams - Oboe Concerto
3. Sandstrom - Motorbike Odyssey
4. Vivaldi - Concerto for Oboe and Bassoon (RV 545)
5. Telemann - Double Horn Concerto (from Tafelmusik)
6. Mozart, Leopold - Trumpet Concerto
7. Spohr - Clarinet Concerto No. 4
8. Hindemith - Horn Concerto
9. Goossens - Oboe Concerto
10. Krommer - Double Clarinet Concerto

I need to do just a little more listening to last till the end.


----------



## dmg

Whoops! Too late.


----------



## Air

1. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto for horn & chamber orchestra (with 4 obbligato natural horns)
2. Copland: Quiet City
3. Vaughan Williams: Oboe Concerto
4. Nielsen: Flute Concerto
5. Handel: Oboe Concerto No. 3
6. C.P.E. Bach: Flute Concerto in B flat Major
7. Haydn (J.): Horn Concerto No. 1

Folks, I think I've finally run out of steam. The rest of the woodwind & brass concerti I've listened to I have given a personal rating of only 3 out of 5 (which is mediocre at best, or at least in my opinion), thus I'm not eager to recommend them because I don't feel like that would be beneficial to the list. I'm certainly happy with the results so far though!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm going to regret playing the Nielsen Flute Concerto. I will have to, one day. But when I do, I want to play it so well people will _think_ I'm enthusiastic about it. Good caper, right?


----------



## Art Rock

1. Rautavaara - Flute concerto 
2. Kozeluch - Clarinet concerto 1
3. Spivakovsky - Harmonica concerto
4. Vasks - Cor Anglais concerto
5. Nielsen - Flute concerto
6. Kozeluch - Clarinet concerto 2
7. Arnold - Clarinet concerto 1
8. Rorem - Flute concerto
9. Aho - Clarinet concerto 
10. Pleyel - Clarinet concerto 1


----------



## dmg

1. Weinberg - Concerto for Trumpet and Orchestra
2. Copland - Quiet City
3. Saint-Saëns - Odelette for Flute and Orchestra
4. Rautavaara - Flute Concerto
5. Mozart - Concerto Movement for Horn and Orchestra in E major, K. 494a: Allegro
6. Tomasi - Saxophone Concerto
7. Knussen - Horn Concerto
8. J. Williams - Flute Concerto
9. Vaughan Williams - Oboe Concerto
10. J. Williams - Tuba Concerto


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Vivaldi Concerto for Oboe and Bassoon in G major, RV 545	
2.	Moscheles Concertante for Flute and Oboe	
3.	Krommer: Concerto In E Flat For 2 Clarinets	
4.	Cimarosa Concerto for 2 Flutes	
5.	Ewazen Sax	
6.	Ries double horn	
7.	Rota Trombone	
8.	Vivaldi Flute Op 10/1	
9.	Copland Quiet City	
10.	Pleyel Clarinet No. 1


----------



## tdc

1. Vivaldi - Woodwind Concerto RV 545
2. Hindemith - Horn Concerto
3. Rodrigo - Concierto Pastoral
4. Penderecki - Horn Concerto
5. Mozart - Concerto mvt. for horn and orchestra k494a


----------



## Aksel

David - trombone concertino
de Frumiere - trombone concerto
Olsen - trombone concerto
Sandström - Motorbike odyssey
Larsson - concertino for trombone and strings
Vivaldi - bassoon concerto RV 484
Weber - clarinet concertino
Milhaud - concertino d'hiver (trombone concertino)
Bourgeois - trombone concerto


----------



## Aksel

Ok, people. We have a slight problem. There are only two concerti with three (or more, although not in this case) votes (which I think should be the minimum amount of votes a concerto needs). The rest have only two or one. Does anyone have a suggestion for what to do, because I don't. We could have a massive tie-break, but I wonder if there i something else that might be easier?


----------



## Trout

I was afraid of that. You could list all of those pieces here and we could just rank them, perhaps? Or we could just use the data from the previous rounds to break the ties?


----------



## Art Rock

You could pick the 10-15 with most votes and let us pick our top 5 from them?


----------



## mmsbls

I like Trout's suggestion that we rank all the works that are tied (2 votes). Instead of just counting number of votes you can use the rankings to assign points. That should be able to discriminate between the works.


----------



## Aksel

I agree. I think we'll go with Trout's idea. I'll count up the votes when I get home from work.

EDIT: I'll get up the votes later tonight. I'm busy right now. Results in a few hours.


----------



## Aksel

1. Mozart - Clarinet Concerto
2. Haydn, Joseph - Trumpet Concerto
3. Mozart - Oboe Concerto (Flute Concerto No. 2)
4. Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1053r
5. Copland - Clarinet Concerto
6. Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 1
7. Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1055r
8. Strauss, Richard - Oboe Concerto
9. Mozart - Horn Concerto No. 3
10. Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 2
11. Finzi - Clarinet Concerto
12. Hummel - Trumpet Concerto
13. Crusell - Clarinet Concerto No. 3
14. Spohr - Clarinet Concerto No. 1
15. Strauss, Richard - Horn Concerto No. 1
16. Mozart - Horn Concerto No. 4
17. Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante K. 297b
18. Ibert - Flute Concerto
19. Reinecke - Flute Concerto
20. Nielsen - Clarinet Concerto
21. Vaughan Williams - Tuba Concerto
22. Schumann - Konzertstück for 4 Horns
23. Mozart - Flute Concerto No. 1
24. Corigliano - Clarinet Concerto
25. Mozart - Bassoon Concerto
26. Bach, CPE - Flute Concerto in D minor
27. Glière - Horn Concerto
28. Rimsky Korsakov - Trombone Concerto
29. Boulez - ...explosante-fixe...
30. Albinoni - Oboe Concerto Op. 9 No. 2
31. Telemann - Trumpet Concerto
32. Glazunov - Saxophone Concerto
33. Vivaldi - Double Trumpet Concerto
34. Debussy - "Rhapsodie" for Alto Saxophone and Orchestra
35. Vivaldi - Flute Concerto Op. 10 No. 2
36. Weber - Bassoon Concerto
37. Strauss - Horn Concerto no. 2
38. Gubaidulina - Bassoon Concerto
39. Hummel - Bassoon Concerto
40. Vivaldi - Flute Concerto No. 3 #Il Gardelino"
*41. Copland: Quiet City (20 points)
42. Vaughan Williams - Oboe Concerto (18 points)
43. Vivaldi - Concerto for Oboe and Bassoon (RV 545) (17 points)
43. Rautavaara - Flute concerto (17 points)
45. Sandstrom - Motorbike Odyssey (15 points)*

Only one round left, guys! Please break the tie between the Vivaldi and Rautavaara concerti. Also, nominate up to ten concerti, like in the other rounds. This round will last for three days, in order for you to have more time to listen if you so wish.


----------



## Trout

Tie-breaker: Vivaldi

1. Vivaldi - Flute Concerto Op. 10 No. 1
2. Telemann - Double Horn Concerto (from Tafelmusik)
3. Kozeluch - Clarinet Concerto No. 1
4. Frumerie - Trombone Concerto
5. Nielsen - Flute Concerto
6. Mozart, Leopold - Trumpet Concerto
7. Hindemith - Horn Concerto
8. Spohr - Clarinet Concerto No. 4
9. Goossens - Oboe Concerto
10. Krommer - Double Clarinet Concerto


----------



## Art Rock

TB: Rautavaara

1. Kozeluch - Clarinet concerto 1
2. Spivakovsky - Harmonica concerto
3. Vasks - Cor Anglais concerto
4. Nielsen - Flute concerto
5. Kozeluch - Clarinet concerto 2
6. Arnold - Clarinet concerto 1
7. Rorem - Flute concerto
8. Aho - Clarinet concerto 
9. Pleyel - Clarinet concerto 1
10. Rouse - Flute concerto


----------



## Aksel

David - trombone concertino
de Frumiere - trombone concerto
Olsen - trombone concerto
Larsson - concertino for trombone and strings
Vivaldi - bassoon concerto RV 484
Weber - clarinet concertino
Milhaud - concertino d'hiver (trombone concertino)
Bourgeois - trombone concerto
Rota - Trombone concerto
Haydn, Michael - Concerto for trombone and horn


----------



## jaimsilva

TB: Rautavaara

1. Strauss, Richard - Oboe Concerto
2. Haydn, Joseph - Trumpet Concerto
3. Mozart - Horn Concerto No. 3
4. Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 1
5. Reinecke - Flute Concerto
6. Spohr - Clarinet Concerto No. 1
7. Crusell - Clarinet Concerto No. 3
8. Schumann - Konzertstück for 4 Horns
9. Hummel - Trumpet Concerto
10. Debussy - "Rhapsodie" for Alto Saxophone and Orchestra


----------



## jaimsilva

Aksel said:


> David - trombone concertino
> de Frumiere - trombone concerto
> Olsen - trombone concerto
> Larsson - concertino for trombone and strings
> Vivaldi - bassoon concerto RV 484
> Weber - clarinet concertino
> Milhaud - concertino d'hiver (trombone concertino)
> Bourgeois - trombone concerto
> Rota - Trombone concerto
> Haydn, Michael - Concerto for trombone and horn


LOL 
We can see that you'r a trombone player! Are you sure about Vivaldi basson concerto and Weber clarinet concertino, in your list? :devil:


----------



## Trout

jaimsilva said:


> TB: Rautavaara
> 
> 1. Strauss, Richard - Oboe Concerto
> 2. Haydn, Joseph - Trumpet Concerto
> 3. Mozart - Horn Concerto No. 3
> 4. Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 1
> 5. Reinecke - Flute Concerto
> 6. Spohr - Clarinet Concerto No. 1
> 7. Crusell - Clarinet Concerto No. 3
> 8. Schumann - Konzertstück for 4 Horns
> 9. Hummel - Trumpet Concerto
> 10. Debussy - "Rhapsodie" for Alto Saxophone and Orchestra


Unfortunately, all of those pieces you nominated have already made the list (see Aksel's above post). Care to nominate any other pieces that are not on the list?


----------



## mmsbls

Tie-breaker: Vivaldi

1.	Moscheles Concertante for Flute and Oboe
2.	Krommer: Concerto In E Flat For 2 Clarinets
3.	Cimarosa Concerto for 2 Flutes
4.	Ewazen Sax
5.	Ries double horn
6.	Rota Trombone
7.	Vivaldi Flute Op 10/1
8.	Kozeluch Clarinet Concerto 1
9.	Pleyel Clarinet No. 1
10.	Weber - clarinet concertino


----------



## Aksel

Aksel said:


> David - trombone concertino
> de Frumiere - trombone concerto
> Olsen - trombone concerto
> Larsson - concertino for trombone and strings
> Vivaldi - bassoon concerto RV 484
> Weber - clarinet concertino
> Milhaud - concertino d'hiver (trombone concertino)
> Bourgeois - trombone concerto
> Rota - Trombone concerto
> Haydn, Michael - Concerto for trombone and horn


Forgot the tie-breaker. And it is Vivaldi.


----------



## tdc

I'm skipping the tie breaker as I haven't heard the Rautavaara


1. Hindemith - Horn Concerto
2. Rodrigo - Concierto Pastoral
3. Penderecki - Horn Concerto
4. Mozart - Concerto mvt. for horn and orchestra k494a
5. Leopold Mozart - Trumpet Concerto
6. Vivaldi - Flute Concerto Op. 10 No. 1


----------



## dmg

Tiebreaker: Rautavaara

1. Weinberg - Concerto for Trumpet and Orchestra
2. Saint-Saëns - Odelette for Flute and Orchestra
3. Mozart - Concerto Movement for Horn and Orchestra in E major, K. 494a: Allegro
4. Tomasi - Saxophone Concerto
5. Knussen - Horn Concerto
6. J. Williams - Flute Concerto
7. Vaughan Williams - Oboe Concerto
8. J. Williams - Tuba Concerto


----------



## Air

No tiebreaker vote for me.

1. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto for horn & chamber orchestra (with 4 obbligato natural horns)
2. Nielsen: Flute Concerto
3. Handel: Oboe Concerto No. 3
4. C.P.E. Bach: Flute Concerto in B flat Major
5. Haydn (J.): Horn Concerto No. 1


----------



## TresPicos

David - trombone concertino
de Frumiere - trombone concerto
Olsen - trombone concerto
Larsson - concertino for trombone and strings
Vivaldi - bassoon concerto RV 484
Weber - clarinet concertino
Milhaud - concertino d'hiver (trombone concertino)
Bourgeois - trombone concerto
Rota - Trombone concerto
Haydn, Michael - Concerto for trombone and horn


----------



## Aksel

Almost done, folks!

Rautavaara won the tie-breaker. The list will be updated after the final round of voting.

We have one final tia-apalooza left. I'll post videos of performances of all the concerti that are tied in this round, as I would appreciate it if all of you participated in the ranking of them. Some movements haven't been posted, but I trust you to be so tech-savvy that you can find them anyway.

Please rank five of the following six concerti from one to five in order of preference:

Vivaldi - Flute Concerto Op. 10 No. 1 "La tempesta di mare" (3 votes)





Frumerie - Trombone Concerto (3 votes)





Nielsen - Flute Concerto (3 votes)





Weber - clarinet concertino (3 votes)





Rota - Trombone concerto (3 votes)





Kozeluch - Clarinet Concerto no. 1





You have a couple of days.


----------



## Trout

Kozeluch's Clarinet Concerto No. 1 also got 3 votes, no?

1. Vivaldi
2. Kozeluch
3. Frumerie
4. Nielsen
5. Weber


----------



## Aksel

Trout said:


> Kozeluch's Clarinet Concerto No. 1 also got 3 votes, no?


Yes, it did. Sorry. Brainfart on my part.

I'll add it.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Kozeluch
2. Nielsen
3. Rota
4. Frumerie
5. Vivaldi


----------



## TresPicos

1. Frumerie
2. Rota
3. Kozeluch
4. Vivaldi
5. Weber


----------



## mmsbls

1. Rota
2. Vivaldi
3. Kozeluch
4. Weber
5. Frumerie


----------



## Air

Kozeluch is impressive!

1. Nielsen
2. Kozeluch
3. Vivaldi
4. Frumiere
5. Weber


----------



## Aksel

1. Frumiere
2. Rota
3. Weber
4. Vivaldi


Sorry I haven't gotten to this sooner, but considering the events of the past few days, I hope you'll understand.


----------



## Aksel

We're DONE, people!

Thank you to everyone who participated, and especially to Trout for helping me ever so much with the project.

And now, the complete list of the Talk Classical 50 most recommended Woodwind/Brass Concerti:

1. Mozart - Clarinet Concerto
2. Haydn, Joseph - Trumpet Concerto
3. Mozart - Oboe Concerto (Flute Concerto No. 2)
4. Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1053r
5. Copland - Clarinet Concerto
6. Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 1
7. Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1055r
8. Strauss, Richard - Oboe Concerto
9. Mozart - Horn Concerto No. 3
10. Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 2
11. Finzi - Clarinet Concerto
12. Hummel - Trumpet Concerto
13. Crusell - Clarinet Concerto No. 3
14. Spohr - Clarinet Concerto No. 1
15. Strauss, Richard - Horn Concerto No. 1
16. Mozart - Horn Concerto No. 4
17. Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante K. 297b
18. Ibert - Flute Concerto
19. Reinecke - Flute Concerto
20. Nielsen - Clarinet Concerto
21. Vaughan Williams - Tuba Concerto
22. Schumann - Konzertstück for 4 Horns
23. Mozart - Flute Concerto No. 1
24. Corigliano - Clarinet Concerto
25. Mozart - Bassoon Concerto
26. Bach, CPE - Flute Concerto in D minor
27. Glière - Horn Concerto
28. Rimsky Korsakov - Trombone Concerto
29. Boulez - ...explosante-fixe...
30. Albinoni - Oboe Concerto Op. 9 No. 2
31. Telemann - Trumpet Concerto
32. Glazunov - Saxophone Concerto
33. Vivaldi - Double Trumpet Concerto
34. Debussy - "Rhapsodie" for Alto Saxophone and Orchestra
35. Vivaldi - Flute Concerto Op. 10 No. 2
36. Weber - Bassoon Concerto
37. Strauss - Horn Concerto no. 2
38. Gubaidulina - Bassoon Concerto
39. Hummel - Bassoon Concerto
40. Vivaldi - Flute Concerto No. 3 #Il Gardelino"
41. Copland: Quiet City
42. Vaughan Williams - Oboe Concerto
43. Vivaldi - Concerto for Oboe and Bassoon (RV 545)
44. Rautavaara - Flute Concerto
45. Sandstrom - Motorbike Odyssey
46. Rota - Trombone Concerto
47. de Frumerie - Trombone Concerto
48. Kozeluch - Clarinet Concerto no. 1
49. Vivaldi - Flute Concerto op. 10 no. 1 "La tempesta di mare"
50. Nielsen - Flute Concerto


----------



## Art Rock

Thanks for all the effort!


----------



## mmsbls

@Aksel: Thanks so much for running this thread. 

@Trout: Thanks for your help in the middle stages.


----------



## Trout

Thank you Aksel for starting this project. I really like the end result, as it contains a good mixture of Baroque to Modern composers and a good variety of the featured instruments. And another thanks to everyone who participated and introduced me to many new works.


----------

